# Nox Arcana -- GRIMM TALES!



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I've found a great Halloween album and it's downloadable from Amazon.com -- Nox Arcana -- Grimm Tales -- I'm definitely playing this on Halloween night!!

Amazon.com: Grimm Tales: MP3 Downloads: Nox Arcana


----------



## tpahallowguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll have to check this out. I heard Nox Arcana for the first time a couple weeks ago and love everything so far.


----------

